# Almost a ban...Snyder to the rescue



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

Quite dissapointing

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2011/07/swine_get_stay_of_execution_as.html[/URL]


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

The Michigan Farm Bureau supports the operation of fenced swine hunting.


----------



## aquatic-archer (May 12, 2011)

Need more info, link won't work.
Thank You.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Walleye Dog said:


> Quite dissapointing
> 
> www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2011/07/swine_get_stay_of_execution_as.html


----------

